
Markdown-preview-sync: A quasi real-time vim markdown preview plugin - nobodyhereman
https://github.com/pingao777/markdown-preview-sync
======
nobodyhereman
A quasi real-time vim markdown preview plugin implement by java, support:

Code Highlight MathJax Custom CSS GFM-Table TOC

